# If humans have tails?



## Creator (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi I think this should be the place to insert such a question.

Okay, I am writing a fic where humans have tails. But I need some scientific advice on how long it should be and more

In my fic, the humans have less back pain and also less problems with feet pain. If so how should the tail be like?

I believe the scientists here can help a bit?


----------



## sloweye (Jan 5, 2009)

Interesting concept, i for one would like less back pain so...... maybe


----------



## Allegra (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, I'm no scientist but one thing I can assure you: if humans have tails they'd know how to express their affections better (think about dogs)! Furthermore, if it's docked (ouch!) or groomed stylishly it also can serve fashion show purposes. 

Seriously, it's a fascinating idea that will have Darwin's approval.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 5, 2009)

With the right kind of tail (think kangaroo here), the whole concept of _chairs_ would be rendered obsolete...


----------



## chrispenycate (Jan 5, 2009)

If the less back pain is because of a more reasonable posture (less upright) then it's going to have to be pretty heavy to balance all that upper body weight without going quadrupedal; think kangaroo.

If, on the other hand (foot, whatever) you're thinking prehensile (useful in space) it'll be much thinner, but long enough that things can be held in front of the eyes. On the gripping hand, I can't see how this could help dorsal strain, but I do see a revolution in furniture development.

Is this a natural evolution, or bioengineered?

Great minds and all that; but I've redesigned the chair easily enough, even with support for the back (think Heechee). Mattresses are giving more problems, as are sofas. But practically all non-storage furniture needs  looking at.


----------



## kythe (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't really see how it could help with back pain.  If anything, the weight a tail would create pulling on the spine could create additional strain.  I've got back problems as it is, I can't imagine having to contend with an additional "spine" hanging off of me as well.

Would we walk upright?  If I remember right, humans are able to walk upright because we lost our tails.  However, this adaptation weakened our spines because now we support the entire weight of our backs on only two legs.


----------



## BookStop (Jan 5, 2009)

Can you imagine trying to ride a bike or drive a car? the simple act of pulling a door shut behind you could be potentially dangerous. I don't know how many times i've almost caught my cat dashing through at the last second only to have me stop the door millimeters from amputating the tail.

I don't think it's reasonable for us human types to have tails. What is the largest creature that has a tail and walks really well on 2 legs? Kangaroos do it, but they are awkward, and walk isn't quite the right verb. Big cats have lovely tails for balance, but they can't do the 2 legged boogie for long. 

As far as in fiction, if you want your bipedals to have a tail, do it. It doesn't have to be scientific. Only address what is necessary to make the story line read well.


----------



## Nik (Jan 5, 2009)

Do some research: Like extra fingers and/or toes, a very few children are born with rudimentary tails...


----------



## sloweye (Jan 5, 2009)

BookStop said:


> the simple act of pulling a door shut behind you could be potentially dangerous.



Unless ofcourse you are using said tail to close it


----------



## Dave (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd like a prehensile tail. Have you ever been doing DIY and wished you had another spare hand?


----------



## Somni (Jan 5, 2009)

If humans are going to have functional tails (rather than ones that just dangle) then they would need to rejigger the muscles in the back a bit. Don't know enough muscle anatomy to say that this would enable a setup with less back pain but I would think it worth considering.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 5, 2009)

My friends and I have had a similar conversation before -- not so much whether we want one (we do) but which kind. One of my friends wants a squirrel tail but I say that's impractical, it doesn't do anything and will just get in the way. Another of my friends wants a lemur tail, stripes and all. I want a prehensile monkey tail -- it would be like having an extra limb. Very convenient. If you're going to have a tail, you might as well have a useful one.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd want a fox tail. Looks win out over (questionable) functionality.


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 13, 2009)

I think it may be a novelty, but seriously I can think of many situations where it would just get in the way... not all of them I can say on here. lol


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jan 13, 2009)

I want a tail that is like a third arm. It would make life so much easier.


----------

